# 2 years old and out-of-control



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"We do work with her when people come over, which is seldom"

You cannot expect the behavior you want her to give you if she doesn't get to practice it. 

You can continue to practice other impulse control games but she still needs the practice in the setting you expect her to act appropriately in.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

You could also consider not letting her greet your guests. Put her on a leash and keep her with you the entire time. When Casper and I were in dog class and we were moving around the room, I used Leave It when we got close to people and dogs. Then he learned that class time was not visiting time. Sometimes it's easier to not greet than to greet politely.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We have several threads about "excessive greeting disorder." My favorite is this one: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ssive-greeting-disorder-support-group-13.html. If nothing else, this might 1) make you laugh, and 2) reassure you that you are not alone.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When people visit, baby gates go up. Or leashes go on.

Until the dogs are middle-aged (4+), they can be a bit too pushy with their love - manners or not. 

Most people don't like dogs pushing their heads into their laps or leaning on their clothes, so even polite greetings like that (as opposed to jumping and licking) are a no-no.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Gabby,11 months, can be a bucking bronco on the other side of a gentle leader, so I pre empt it. Before she greets anyone, the gentle leader is on and I tell her to walk nicely. We have practiced this before she greets people, so she understands what it means....


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Megora said:


> Most people don't like dogs pushing their heads into their laps or leaning on their clothes, so even polite greetings like that (as opposed to jumping and licking) are a no-no.


Oh my I just have to laugh. It was so hard to have guests with Hazel! Eventually I taught her to stand, with her paws in the air and not touching. But she's just do that and scream and it freaked some people out. After a couple of years she would relax after 10 or 15 mins, but couldn't ever not scream for my dad! To make things worse, she was such a biter we played "push", so if people would go to push her of it was like hitting the turbo button. God I love her and miss her!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

